# What's your diet?



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

I buy CHEAP food! It's purina, we go through appx 90lbs of dog food per month so you can probably understand why I buy the cheap stuff. I DO supplement though. Along with the dry food my doggies get boiled chicken, rice, yogurt, cottage cheese, and carrots with a super vitamin B complex and Omega 3. My oldest gets an A to Z multi too. Oh, and they each get a raw egg with meal 3 times a week... I knew I was forgetting something. I'm really curious to know what some of you big timers feed your APBTs, corsos, and bullies. Please fill me in. Is anybody actually doing the RawDiet consistantly? There seem to be so many draw backs to Raw, especially cost! Seems unreasonable for me to have all that food shipped every week. I could formulate my own version of the raw diet but meal planning can be time consuming and boring after a while. Here and there I like to mix it up by throwing chopped beef in the boiling pot. What I've got going on right now seems to be working out great, I just make all the food on Saturday and throw it in the fridge. The dogs are happy with it and have been looking great since I changed their diet to this one. I dunno, let me know what you guys think, what your feeding, and if you supplement what you use. Thanks y'all!:thumbsup:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Just a quick thought, but if you fed a higher grade/more expensive food, you might not have to do all the supplementing and it might equal out $$$ in the long run.

We feed a dry food during the off season. Diamond lamb and rice with a multivitiamin to go along with it. During the competitive season we feed half the dry and a half raw with more supplements.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

OldFortKennels said:


> Just a quick thought, but if you fed a higher grade/more expensive food, you might not have to do all the supplementing and it might equal out $$$ in the long run.
> 
> We feed a dry food during the off season. Diamond lamb and rice with a multivitiamin to go along with it. During the competitive season we feed half the dry and a half raw with more supplements.


Nah, done the math and this way is cheaper. What draws you towards Diamond?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

The lamb and rice has better ingredients. I like that none of the first four ingredients are by products, not as many fillers. Also has a good protein fat ratio and the price is decent, it just went up to $23 for a 40lb bag.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

reddoggy said:


> I buy CHEAP food! It's purina, we go through appx 90lbs of dog food per month so you can probably understand why I buy the cheap stuff. I DO supplement though. Along with the dry food my doggies get boiled chicken, rice, yogurt, cottage cheese, and carrots with a super vitamin B complex and Omega 3. My oldest gets an A to Z multi too. Oh, and they each get a raw egg with meal 3 times a week... I knew I was forgetting something. I'm really curious to know what some of you big timers feed your APBTs, corsos, and bullies. Please fill me in. Is anybody actually doing the RawDiet consistantly? There seem to be so many draw backs to Raw, especially cost! Seems unreasonable for me to have all that food shipped every week. I could formulate my own version of the raw diet but meal planning can be time consuming and boring after a while. Here and there I like to mix it up by throwing chopped beef in the boiling pot. What I've got going on right now seems to be working out great, I just make all the food on Saturday and throw it in the fridge. The dogs are happy with it and have been looking great since I changed their diet to this one. I dunno, let me know what you guys think, what your feeding, and if you supplement what you use. Thanks y'all!:thumbsup:


Ok I do not understand why you are purchasing CHEAP dog food and them supplementing with human food. MAKES NO SENCE!

I feed a RAW diet that I make myself and have been for 11 yrs. You can see my dogs on my website www.vigilantkennels.com and see how healthy my dogs are. 
I do not purchase crap that has been put together as yes it does cost to do packaging. And if I sold mine it would probably be the same as it is more expensive to create packaging, website, etc to get your product out there.

I truly believe you need to look into Canidae dog food, supplements and thats it. 
I do not believe in feeding diamond dog food they DO NOT STAND BEHIND THERE PRODUCTS, NOR DO THEY CARE IF THEY KILL YOUR DOGS! REMEMBER they had the biggest death of animals do to the aphlatoxicins a few years back. they are still in law suits for deaths of so many dogs.

Do yourself a favor and do some research on kibbles...


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

The yogurt is good for digestive reasons. The rest is added vitamins and protien the way I see it. I'm not knockin' on the raw diet, Deb, it just doesn't work for us. I would hope no person eats the slop I make them cause it doesn't have a whole lot of flavor. I like to mix it up a bit cause I have found that they are very happy when they have a bit of variety. Since I started this diet they have been less stressed, happier, and healthier. I formulted this diet after a ton of research. To tell you the truth, I'm really feeding them this stuff and using kibble as a filler. Rice has it's obvious benefits, cottage cheese is protien, boiled chicken and raw chopped beef is more protien, and eggs have crude fat and even more protien. Not trying to overkill on the protien, they are just very high energy and need it. If I don't give them fatty foods and protien they look starved. Not to the point of immasiation or anything, I would say greyhound skinny. This is only for my pits though, my new chi is on kibble, wet, and yogurt... She needs to stick to that. we got her very recently, she came from an elderly woman who is a dog hoarder. She fed this one table scraps and nothing else. This dog is pretty messed up too. Her potty training is crap( no pun intended), she' s pa and da. She squeels when you touch her and the list of faults just keeps going. I dunno. I don't wanna put down anyones diet on this thread, there is a variety of successful diets and I just want to find out what everyone else is doing to keep up with their loved ones.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

reddoggy said:


> The yogurt is good for digestive reasons. The rest is added vitamins and protien the way I see it. I'm not knockin' on the raw diet, Deb, it just doesn't work for us. I would hope no person eats the slop I make them cause it doesn't have a whole lot of flavor. I like to mix it up a bit cause I have found that they are very happy when they have a bit of variety. Since I started this diet they have been less stressed, happier, and healthier. I formulted this diet after a ton of research. To tell you the truth, I'm really feeding them this stuff and using kibble as a filler. Rice has it's obvious benefits, cottage cheese is protien, boiled chicken and raw chopped beef is more protien, and eggs have crude fat and even more protien. Not trying to overkill on the protien, they are just very high energy and need it. If I don't give them fatty foods and protien they look starved. Not to the point of immasiation or anything, I would say greyhound skinny. This is only for my pits though, my new chi is on kibble, wet, and yogurt... She needs to stick to that. we got her very recently, she came from an elderly woman who is a dog hoarder. She fed this one table scraps and nothing else. This dog is pretty messed up too. Her potty training is crap( no pun intended), she' s pa and da. She squeels when you touch her and the list of faults just keeps going. I dunno. I don't wanna put down anyones diet on this thread, there is a variety of successful diets and I just want to find out what everyone else is doing to keep up with their loved ones.


Only few things to say... It nice to hear that you are wanting to upgrade the crap you feed by adding good stuff but you are truly not giving any benfit as Purina has corn so when the digestion is not working you are adding nothing. 
your chicken should be RAW not boiled. you are taking out all the nutritional value out of it. 
Sounds like you are trying to give me a lesson .. its funny

Best of luck with your diet.

Deb


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*Royal Canin here!* http://www.royalcanin.us/default.aspx


----------



## Midwest Bully (May 10, 2006)

*WTF are you talkin about? :stick: Learn Chinese? LEARN ENGLISH!!!* oke:


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Actually boiling chicken does nothing to its nutritional value



> No. Boiling of chicken causes a greater loss of water than roasting but no loss of fat so that as a proportion of dry matter, fat is highest in the boiled product.
> 
> http://www.fao.org/documents/show_cdr.asp
> -----------
> ...


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Yeah, we flash boil skinless breasts and then shred it up and mix it in the rice. Hey Deb, not trying to school you, I know a little about you and what it is you do and I respect that. And the Purina that I feed has no corn or grain in it, I'm telling you I checked it out before I started feeding it. I love Natural Choice but it damned expensive... I'm seeing,on other threads that alot of you guys are feeding diamond. I wanna give it a try, I just haven't seen it round' here. Think I'll check out the feed stores. It would cost appx $168 more a year to feed Diamond, but if my Pits will thrive, why the hell not, you know?! I don't believe in feeding raw chicken, I know that dogs have a tolerant stomach that kills just about anything but dogs are still suseptable to ecoli and salmanella. The only meat I feel okay about is beef. Lamb is hard to come by, I don't know if it's cause of my location. Again, don't want to knock on anyones diet, just curious...


----------



## shadyridgekennels (Oct 14, 2005)

well heres a good solution if you can feed your dog a good food. then maybe you have to many dogs?!we currenlty feed a yard of 15 dogs and they are feed Evo dog food.They also get raw fed stuff to.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

shadyridgekennels said:


> well heres a good solution if you can feed your dog a good food. then maybe you have to many dogs?!we currenlty feed a yard of 15 dogs and they are feed Evo dog food.They also get raw fed stuff to.


Well here's a suggestion, read the whole thread b4 posting.

My dogs are unhappy with just kibble, I've done research to see what would be beneficial fror their diet, other than being all raw and this is what I came up with. I CAN feed my dogs whatever food I want, meaning I can afford it. Not like I'm buying crap from circle K and dosing my dogs with that junk. I buy the best of the cheaper brands cause it's really just a filler for their actual diet. Come on, what's up with everybody talkin' shit around here lately, Icant believe a couple threads in the general forum are still open... Is everybody just pissy cause summer is coming?
Everybody has a different opinion about what a good diet is and I was trying to keep this thread peaceful but I'm detecting a couple of attitudes, sad. By the way take a look at a couple other threads... I'm not the only person feeding Purina.


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Hey, Reddoggy - I don't know what type of purina you are feeding but Canidae ALS is almost identical in price to purina one and at the other end of the spectrum in regard to quality. See if you can locate a dealer around your area and give it a shot. I guarantee you will be impressed.


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

buzhunter said:


> Hey, Reddoggy - I don't know what type of purina you are feeding but Canidae ALS is almost identical in price to purina one and at the other end of the spectrum in regard to quality. See if you can locate a dealer around your area and give it a shot. I guarantee you will be impressed.


Are you gettin' it from a pet store or a feed store. Back in the day I had a retired greyhound and I recall having to go really out of the way to get pro pac food for her, the trackside adoption agency told us that it was the best diet for them... Might have been in those days but a couple of years later we lined up Iams and Pro Pac and they were identical. Funny, today is actually shopping day, so I should probably locate a bag of Canidae and check it out... fortunately for me my dogs have kick ass stomachs and don't get sick when I change their food w/o mixing. Thanks for the advice Buzz!!!


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

Okay, just looked at the website and found 10 dealers within 10miles of me... I like the formula, seems they got their act together quickly after the recall and a 40lb bag is $34.67. Will give it a shot


----------



## Maximus146 (Apr 15, 2008)

I have been through so many trials with max.....my issues with him are one...that he hates to eat.....and two....everything gives him diahrrea. 
So heres what i've found.....and its quite affordable...
I buy Iams (whichever the yellow one is thats for puppy) and i make rice, and i feed him a mixture of half dry food half rice. It is the only thing that he will eat and his poop is finally solid after what seems like ages of cleaning up yucky stuff.
I did try canidae and it gave him this godawful liquid projectile stool....he was so sick. I know there are tons of other things out there and i've heard DVP is a good one..however it is quite pricey if you're feeding a family of dogs 
Goodluck, hope you find something that works for you!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Yeah, I've tried the DVP too and I can't say anything bad about it, but it is expensive. I'm sure all dogs are different when it comes to their tolerance to different feeds. I switched Courage to Canidae and I saw a huge imrovement (from DVP) in her coat, muscle tone, and stool within two weeks. She never had any diarreah or anything like that. I guess she's got an iron stomach too. lol. Hell, I'll probably never switch again. I think it will be a good maintenance feed for me from here on out.


----------



## intensive (Apr 22, 2008)

i feed dog kibble for puppies, i think its called nature or somthing like that. it supposed to be all organic and have no corn, with additives like omega oils and what not. 

what should we look at in kibble thats bad for our dogs? i tried reading over everything but nothin on the bag sounded bad, so if you guys have any helpful negative terms to look for


----------



## reddoggy (Jan 31, 2008)

My biggest thing is STAY AWAY FROM GRAIN. Just like corn it's a useless filler but grains will give your dog room clearing gas and horrible breath. Not all omega oils are bad, I like omega3 fish oil personally. If theres a shit load of chemicals best just walk away. Moisture content is always something to look for, med/high moisture means happy dog with happy teeth. There is alot of crap in kibbles, useless junk and in some recent cases that junk has killed. There's alot of info online, sorry I cant be more informative... Just tired and don't feel like looking for my doggy note book.


----------



## geisthexe (Jan 18, 2007)

reddoggy said:


> My biggest thing is STAY AWAY FROM GRAIN. Just like corn it's a useless filler but grains will give your dog room clearing gas and horrible breath. Not all omega oils are bad, I like omega3 fish oil personally. If theres a shit load of chemicals best just walk away. Moisture content is always something to look for, med/high moisture means happy dog with happy teeth. There is alot of crap in kibbles, useless junk and in some recent cases that junk has killed. There's alot of info online, sorry I cant be more informative... Just tired and don't feel like looking for my doggy note book.


The word GRAIN is used so incorrectly for many things. Some GRAINS are not bad for you or your dog. The ones that are bad are:

Wheat = can produce a dog to be highly allergic to it and not to mention it is not a non digestable product for dogs.

Now on to FILLERS

CORN = a fully non digestable product for you or your dog, is nothing but starch which turns into only sugars. this is not a simple digestable carb.

SOY = very good for humans but not good at all for your dogs, also another that is highly can turn a dog to have allergies. causes dogs to have an upset stomach.

GOOD GRAINS

- Oats = are one of the BEST natural carb/fiber out there for you and your dog, is it full of VIT Bs, lowers colestoral, lowers blood sugars, Antioxidants & much more. (must be soaked to open up the cellular structure of it outer casing)

- Rice = it is a good carb/start that is digestable in humans and dogs. Inriched with Zinc & Vit B6s, good filler to have on your dogs side.

Deb


----------



## MPRO112 (Aug 6, 2008)

You should really think about a higher quality food without supplements. It should really come out the same considering the better foods you can feed less of. You are feeding him a BigMac with a piece of broccoli on top thinking it is healthy.


----------



## FOSTER (Nov 14, 2006)

i thought the lett and tomato(uninfected) was the healthy part?? lol jk


----------



## shadowgames (Jul 3, 2008)

You might think you are doing ok with supplements and purina but truly purina is posion in a bag. If you want you dogs to live 8-10 years that is fine for you but I would like my dogs to live longer. The colors(dyes) and content of the purina is inferior. It is filled with by products that are basically scrapped off the floor of a slaughter house including beaks and feet. Then on top of that it has corn in it. 

I understand in this economy with the rising prices of food it is hard, raw diet is cheaper if you live in the country and I would highly advise it but if cost and effectiveness is a priority, diamond or kirkland(made by diamond and sold at costco) naturals is a decent mid grade food that works well with supplements. IMO. I wish I could feed raw or even something like EVO or Blackgold but I can't afford to do it. I recommended diamond but it has it is draw backs to. But to feed Purina is just plain posion in a bowl but do as you want because it is your dogs. Kirkland naturals runs 21.80 a bag and you can feed your dog less than that bag of 16.99 purina and know that you are going to have healthier dog overall. Good luck. Supplement wise you sound like you are on the right track but the way you feed, the time you feed and how you regulate amounts have as much to do with the health of the dog as the brand of food. Since an old boy feed ol' roy which I would never do but his dogs were health as hell so to each his own. Do what you need and screw what anyone else says if it works for you.


----------

